# A little info for the Honda man



## Falkon (Nov 17, 2003)

Hey, I registered at this fine forum, because I'm most likely going to sell my daily driven Del Sol for an S14. I did some research and a few searches through the forum and found all the engine specs. I don't plan on racing the car or anything. I just want a reliable daily driver that has good handling and is fun to drive. Yes, the Del Sol accomplishes all these things, but in about two years I'll have that plus water all over my lap when it rains. I was thinking that the 240SX wouldn't have all the things I like about the Del Sol interior including the recaro seats, but I found out that the interiors are almost exactly the same layout with recaros and everything. 

So, I'm really excited about getting into a good handling RWD car, but I wanted to know a few things.

- what are any known problems with the KA engines?

- Is this the same engine that the hardbody uses?

- Are there any known body issues or parts that commonly break?

- Could this car last me over 250k with the right treatment under daily driven circumstances?

- Are there any known problems with brakes, fluid leaks, or anything of the sort?

I know about the SR engines and how they're held so high like the Honda Type-R engines because they're JDM y0!

Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

first off, as a moderator, i'd like to thank you for reading the sticky and searching... congrats, you're the first! haha

anyways, the KA is a strong motor and with regular maintenance should be able to go 250k with ease IMO. The hardbody's use the single overhead cam version of the KA though I do believe some of the later models might have used the DE.

I can't really answer any of the common problem issues, but I do know from experience that the KA can run on a low amount of oil.. just ask megaseth.

Enjoy.


----------



## Falkon (Nov 17, 2003)

Yeah, I may be a newb to this forum, but I'm no forum newb. I'm a member of Team Sol and post on the Automotivetech and Honda-Acura.net forums. I have heard that the KA engines are really reliable, so I guess I'm in the market for a 240SX. I guess I'll probably be the Nissan-Honda guy. All I know is I may have to shell out over 500 to get my window leak fixed. I really like my car, but I would like a 240SX much better.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

No problem and good boy.

and don't feel to left out about being honda and nissan... I've got my hands in a lot of Acura CL's and TL's


----------



## teamxtreme (Oct 28, 2003)

*need to tell you this.*

*I have owned a honda all my life, hondas are the shit, and you can get anything for them. they are very very reliable. I own a import business for 5yrs and been in this import world for 8yrs, I have a 1994 acura integra gs-r, with $28,000 in it and a jdm b18c type r swap, it was bad ass, until I rode in a 96 240 with a s14 jdm siliva swap running 8 pounds of boost, that was striaght nasty... I now own a 95 240 sx se and getting ready to drop s14 in it. I still like Honda but Nissan rules... and every one has Hondas. and the handle on a 240 rear wheel drive is alot better then a honda with every suspenion mode you can get for it. so keep a nissan for life.. 2yrs ago honda was in but it is 2003 and nissan took over...... N I M S O rules..... let me know if you want anything for you nissan.... email [email protected]*


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

my KA is at 117k its a 90 if that helps u


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

I bought my 95 240 almost 2 yrs ago...had 72k and i bought it for 3800...freaking steal HAHahahahAHA...but anyways i dog the shit out of it all the time...drive back and forth 3 hrs from oklahoma 2 dallas all the time and i have no probs what so ever...i have 107k now and its still running strong...basically like i said i have no probs... i believe the earlier models 89-91 have some probs but i cant tell u...good choice and good luck :cheers:


----------



## Falkon (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanks for all the help. My Sol has 117k on it and is going strong, but I know the 240s last, because I've seen it. The KAs are damn reliable. I'm not looking into swapping or even building up the engine. I want great handling though and the nice interior of the 240. Oh yeah, S13 seats!

Right now I'm waiting to talk to the bank about selling my car and getting a loan for a used 240SX.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

$20 says you mod the hell out of your 240 :fluffy:


----------



## Falkon (Nov 17, 2003)

Murph said:


> $20 says you mod the hell out of your 240 :fluffy:


oh you better believe the interior will be modded. I'll probably be doing the S14a conversion also, but everything else will stay the same. Maybe add a lip. The car is beautiful as is. 

The interior I'm going crazy on. The new stereo will be nice, and I may mold a fiberglass center speaker mount in. I'm selling the stereo I have with my car.


----------



## iLdrifto (Dec 19, 2003)

s14 is a good car with little to no problems. KA motors last a long time with no problems, but are kinda slow for me. wait until you drive an SR and you will know what i mean.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

KA-T always underestimated... never dominated...


----------



## MagnaDyne (Aug 6, 2003)

- what are any known problems with the KA engines?
It only has 155hp. Other than that I have never known of any defects. Mine is flawless, and everyone I have seen has always worked 100%.

- Is this the same engine that the hardbody uses?
I think so

- Are there any known body issues or parts that commonly break?
This goes along with question 1. I have never seen a rusted out 240. I live in central illinois too. Lots of salt in the winter!

- Could this car last me over 250k with the right treatment under daily driven circumstances?
Definitely

- Are there any known problems with brakes, fluid leaks, or anything of the sort?
Never seen any.

It is interesting that you ask this because I have never thought about how reliable 240's are. Infact, I don't think I have seen too many daily driver 240s. They are all modded. 
But they are a very reliable car!

I have messed around with many hondas before going nissan. Hondas are great, but it is funny to look back now, and think that a JDM Type-R motor was the ULTIMATE. Now I'm in a world where the cheapest, least powered SR swap will match the JDMITR.

I hope everything works out for you, and welcome to the next level.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

yes, the motor is the same as the hardbody, except some were the SOHC version

240s are notorious for rust around the spoiler on the S13s, but that's not an issue with the S14s really...

yes it could go 250k without any major problems.

as far as brakes, i have a buddy that has replaced one of his rear calipers trying to fix some rear brake problem and has come up empty handed every time... it's a 95 base model if i'm not mistaken... that's the only issue i've ever heard of on the S14 brakes/fluid leaks wise...


----------

